# Lisi & Kitzi



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Prayers for both of our babies, please! Neither of them are doing well at the moment. I won't go into detail for now. We are concerned.


----------



## Fahreen (Oct 22, 2020)

edelweiss said:


> Prayers for both of our babies, please! Neither of them are doing well at the moment. I won't go into detail for now. We are concerned.


Prayers ascending for you and your fur babies. 🙏


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Oh no Sandi. Sending lots of love and prayers that they are both better soon.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Oh no Sand, I'm so sorry Lisi and Kitzi aren't doing well. I'm sending prayers for both of them and keeping you in my thoughts. ❤💕❤


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

So sad to hear this Sandi. Prayers that they both improve quickly. Keeping you all in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Abella's Mommy (Mar 31, 2019)

Sandi
God has been so gracious in answering our past prayers for Lisi & Kitzi. I'm praying He will continue...... Please Lord touch/heal Lisi & Kitzi's little bodies & wrap your loving arms around them. Amen

"What a miracle that our prayers actually rise as a fragrance to heaven & release God’s power!"


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I have been starving Lisi for almost 24 hrs. & gave her some boiled, white rice tonight---she is acting as though she will vomit it in the last few minutes. Poor little mouse.
Kitzi not only has a heart issue but collapsing trachea which has complicated things. He is on a number of meds for heart & one for CT. He scares me when he hacks. A neighbor dog here just passed from the same thing 2 days ago. I had been trying to help the owner get on a FB site for CT---which she joined & then that next morn. her dog passed. So sad.

Complicating all of this is we are booked on Thurs. to leave them w/our oldest daughter for 2 nights & 2 & 1/2 day---not long I know, but w/Lisi doing so poorly & all the meds I am concerned. We booked to visit our youngest g-son as we have not seen him since he was first born & he will be 2 in early Nov. My oldest DD teaches college on-line & has to manage her 8 yr. old son at home school on-line alone. Until Lisi got sicker I thought my DD could manage it, but am now concerned. I don't feel I can back out of our trip so feel very pressed! 

Thank you for thoughts & esp. prayers. I know God knows my situation but I need wisdom.


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

Sandi, would it be possible to postpone your visit until Lisi and Kitzi are feeling better?


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Oh Sandi I am so sorry the two are not feeling well. Lisi might very well just be stressed, you have a lot going on. Kitzi's condition is not unlike Snowball's. I know you are worried about him but there are good outcomes. Snowball is doing amazingly, the meds are managing his heart issues well and Marie calms him down when his trachea acts up and that is working too.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Thank you all so much for the support.
Last night we felt Lisi was passing---very shallow breathing, no interest in life, almost non-responsive. D prayed over her (it was around 12:15 PM by then) & we just held her. Finally she slept & we did, albeit w/one eye open. It has been more than a yr. since her 2nd surgery & she was given 3 months so we know that GRACE has allowed her to live well, for the most part. This up-&-down has been hard. We have ALMOST decided to just cancel our trip up to MA. & try to do it later in the summer. Our DD is really looking forward to our coming. Gee, I miss them.
I do think it starts w/stress for Lisi.
I have an appt. w/an IS the day after we get back @ the ER clinic where Lisi has been cared for (cardio requested we do this & it has taken time to get in to see her) for Kitzel. He is on 4 meds-2 heart & two for CT. I have learned a great deal about the CT & managing it, but am no expert. The FB group I joined has helped a lot. 
Walter, I did not know Snowball has CT! It often goes along w/an enlarged heart but Kitzel's heart is not yet enlarged. He had a grade 4 when I last spoke w/cardio but it has gone from 0 to 3 & now this last time to 4 so a fairly quick progression. 
It also depends on which part of the trachea the collapse is---higher up or lower down & the degree to which it is collapsed. I hope the IS can tell me that after viewing his exrays. For some reason I think his is lower down. I personally feel that his collapsed when I thought he had had the allergic reaction to a sardine----& we rushed him to the vet. 

Anyhow, continued prayers as we have to decide soon to cancel our trip up.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

edelweiss said:


> Thank you all so much for the support.
> Last night we felt Lisi was passing---very shallow breathing, no interest in life, almost non-responsive. D prayed over her (it was around 12:15 PM by then) & we just held her. Finally she slept & we did, albeit w/one eye open. It has been more than a yr. since her 2nd surgery & she was given 3 months so we know that GRACE has allowed her to live well, for the most part. This up-&-down has been hard. We have ALMOST decided to just cancel our trip up to MA. & try to do it later in the summer. Our DD is really looking forward to our coming. Gee, I miss them.
> I do think it starts w/stress for Lisi.
> I have an appt. w/an IS the day after we get back @ the ER clinic where Lisi has been cared for (cardio requested we do this & it has taken time to get in to see her) for Kitzel. He is on 4 meds-2 heart & two for CT. I have learned a great deal about the CT & managing it, but am no expert. The FB group I joined has helped a lot.
> ...


Sandi, if you think stress makes Lisi worse, do you think you guys leaving her with your daughter would stress her out even more. Sending prayers for help with your decision.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I just wrote to my DD that we are thinking of NOT coming for now & maybe coming in July. They are celebrating their anniversary now& were looking fwd. to our taking over at home for that---so another wrinkle. I did suggest that D would be willing to come alone & entertain the little Boo. I asked her for input so we can decide today.


----------



## Abella's Mommy (Mar 31, 2019)

Sandi
Asking for discernment & guidance in making your decision...... and then peace.
😇


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I got a very understanding/supportive msg. from our daughter just now---she said "I know how important your dogs are to you" & she said she is ok w/what we decide. Lisi is "more perky" than last night but that does not say much. She ate some "haferschleim" (water mostly w/some honey & oats)---just a tbsp. but a good sign. Her tummy is still "bossy."


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Her eating is a great sign. I think waiting til July might be good option. Your daughter understands. Yes Snowball has had trachea issues for a while. I hope all goes better. It is a blessing that Lisi has done so well after her last operation.


----------



## Melitx (Apr 25, 2014)

So sorry to hear this! I am sending you healing prayers and virtual hugs! I hope your babies feel better soon.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

I'm so glad your daughter is so understanding. Lisi needs you right now and you will still have your visit in July to look forward to. I totally understand how hard it is that you haven't seen your grandson in so long and how much you were looking forward to it. Sending you hugs.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Thank you ALL! Still undecided but D will not go alone---either we both go or neither of us. 
Lisi ate rice for dinner w/about 5 pieces of Gold kibble softened in it. Then I gave her 1/2 of a small egg for protein. So far so good. She seems hungry. She is trembling still so my fear is the cancer is "on the prowl" again. She is such a little fighter.


----------



## Coster (Oct 26, 2015)

I am so sorry To read that your babies are not doing well. Sending many Prayers Your way!!! I hope they both feel better fast! They are such Two beautiful little darlings.


----------



## Coster (Oct 26, 2015)

Sandy sometimes their body temperatures get alittle low with the cancer happened to Cody, keep her warm.. get a soft material heating pad and let her sleep on that with you. Or put a towel over it. If you don’t have one sometimes you can microwave the towels or put it in a dryer and wrap up up in that to stop the shivering. So sad poor baby.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Lisi always runs hot! She can't sleep under covers as Kitzi does.

We are cancelling our trip to MA as Lisi is still not eating much at all (she did enjoy rice night before). She has a very bad stool today.


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

I'm disappointed for you Sandi but feel relieved that you decided to cancel the trip. I have a feeling Lisi needs you now and that you need to be with her. Praying that she improves.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Sandi I'm sorry to hear Lisi still isn't feeling well and I'm sorry you had to postpone your trip but I think its for the best. If Lisi got worse when you were away you would never forgive yourself. July will come quickly.


----------



## Coster (Oct 26, 2015)

Hi sandi sorry to hear Lisi is not doing any better. To help with the diarrhea see if your vet can prescribe you flagyl it stops the diarrhea immediately. Also if she not eating so well try baby oatmeal. Cody doesn’t eat but will LAP up oatmeal. If you have dry food you can put that in a blender and make the dry food in power and if she likes the oatmeal you can mix it in to get nutrition. I told my mom about that with her 3 lb papillon and it works. I feel so bad for your baby. Hope this suggestion helps. Prayers for your baby.


----------



## Happinesstogo (Oct 17, 2015)

edelweiss said:


> Prayers for both of our babies, please! Neither of them are doing well at the moment. I won't go into detail for now. We are concerned.


You have the prayers!!!

Lainie


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Thank you all for prayers & advice. Lisi has come a long way in the last week---her stool still has a very bad odor but she has stopped trembling so much & is much more "with it." She gave us quite the scare. One night we thought she had decided to give up, but the fighter in her won out. It is very emotionally exhausting to see them go up & down, but we are grateful that she has her "special bossy temperament." We are also glad we cancelled our trip up to MA.--DD said yesterday was very cold there. We fly home on Tues. We are grateful for your prayers!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Cold - its snowing! 3-5 inches expected. The Pioneer Valley is slightly warner. I am so glad Lisi is doing better.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Sandi, I am so glad Lisi is feeling better. You truly must be exhausted.I hope that you can have a few days of peace and rest.
I am in Central Mass. and we are having snow here too. It looks like February and the roads don’t look very good. I am sure you will have a nice visit when the weather is better.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

I'm so happy little Lisi is doing better. She's a strong and determined little girl.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Kathy, when she was young I thought that her stubbornness was exasperating but now that she needs it I realize that it was given to her for a good reason. I am a slow learner, but thankfully time is a patient teacher. She is so tiny & still so determined, and she is definitely the gift that keeps on giving! She just may have a few more years in that little, willful body! 😍


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

So glad she is doing better!


----------



## Coster (Oct 26, 2015)

I am SOOOO Happy to hear Lisi is feeling better!!!!!!


----------



## Abella's Mommy (Mar 31, 2019)

Sandi
I saw this quote by Shakespeare and immediately thought of Lisi.
Prayers continue for our little MIGHTY MOUSE!
💗


----------



## vinhle68 (Mar 19, 2012)

edelweiss said:


> Prayers for both of our babies, please! Neither of them are doing well at the moment. I won't go into detail for now. We are concerned.


Hi Sandi,

I am so sorry to hear of this sad news. Praying for your babies!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Vinh---this is a bit older posting---she is back together! Thank you for concern. We are home & D is out east now again. I decided not to go this time as it is hard on both me & the pups.
I have missed you & Ann here. I am glad your baby is ok for now.


----------

